
Lyft and Uber Pull Out of Austin, but Deceptive Pricing Is Here to Stay - Yhippa
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/lyft-and-uber-pull-out-of-austin-but-deceptive-pricing_us_572f198be4b001b9acc46281
======
supergeek133
What a hit piece. Lyft and Uber can't provide exact fare estimates. Maybe an
accident hits and your driver has to take the long way, etc. Good grief.

When I call a cab in MN, I don't get an exact fare estimate either. Even worse
most don't have an app.

The last cab I took (because lyft was 15 minutes away) was $15 more than my
average Lyft fare from the airport to home, when I went to ask if he took
credit card do you know what happened? He took out the manual imprint
machine.. you know the one that goes chunk-chunk? Yeah.

Oh and "Clicking on the property to make a booking revealed that it didn’t
include a $25 “cleaning fee” and a $45 “service fee.” Both are mandatory. That
brought the actual rate to about $105 per night."

Hotels do this today.

Using Lyft or Uber I get better pricing, cleaner cars, better drivers, and an
app/credit card with the ability to rate my driver and them rate me.

